# Cut between toes



## LavenderLabs (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey guys

Tanner and I went training on a pond near the house to day. He had fun and so did I. When I got home and let him out of his kennel I noticed he was holding up his back right foot, so I looked at it and he has a big gash between his toes that was bleeding pritty good. 

I opened up the dog 1st aid kit and put some aniboidics on it and rapped it up. He would not quit licking it. How lot should I leave the bandage on him for? It seems to be tender but Like I said I dont know what he did. Not a whine out of him.


----------



## dalecindy (Feb 26, 2008)

The only thing I did was to keep her clean and us anti. bio. on it. Stopped training until it healed. Like to killed her not to train, but it healed fairly quickly.
I worked on some obed. kind of things with her in the house and tried to keep her on grass when outside.

HRCH Missy SH


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

My little puppy got a nasty cut that almost completely encircled one toe and went deep into her pad, too. I cleaned it really well wtih Novalson (sp?) and flushed it with saline solution and cow antibiotic I got at the feed store. It's very inexpensive--used to squirt up a cow teat to treat mastitis so it has a tiny little nozzle that helps you get it inside deep cuts. My vets were really impressed with how good it looked when I took her in the next day. She wore a soft cast made of gauze pads, gauze wrap, padding and vet wrap which I had to soak with bitter apple to keep her from chewing it off. She wore the soft cast a week (changed it daily) and the second week, I left it off at night using only during the day. Now, 7 weeks later, you can barely even see the cut.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Make sure nothing is still in the dogs paw. I was running my dog in a competition and after the last series I noticed blood everywhere and I just thought he cut his pad. I then saw a big lump on the top of his paw. I rushed him to the et and she pulled this out of his paw. He acted like nothing was wrong. 








________
COLORADO MEDICAL MARIJUANA DISPENSARY


----------

